# أخبار مفزعة متفرقة .......



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*قوات من الشرطة العسكرية داهمت شقة بعمارات العبور بمدينة نصر وألقت القبض على ستة فلسطينين ومصريان بحوزتهم كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة الآلية والذخائر ، ويجرى الأن إستجوابهم بمعرفة جهات سيادية .*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2012)

*مهما بيستعدوا علشان فى حال فوز شفيق هينفذوا خطة الاخوان فى مصر ويقلبوها نار

والعكسر حصن نفسه بالظبطية القضائية اللى خدها من وزير العدل

لا دول هيسبوها بسهولة ولا دول هيسبوهم 

كل مرة  المسرحية بتقفل  على صراع العسكر والاخوان

الاخوان ايه فى الغباء عمرهم متعلموا من تاريخهم حاجة  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*عاااااااااااجل علي لسان المستشار بجاتو في قناة دريم: 
ضبط موظف بالمطابع الاميرية قام بطبع ٨٠٠ الف بطاقة للتزوير لصالح مرسي !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*أكد أبو العز الحريري - المرشح الخاسر في الجولة الأولى من الانتخابات الرئاسية وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل- أن هناك مجموعة من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التقوا الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسي مساء أمس لتهدئة الأجواء بينهم والتحاور وإظهار الود المتبادل حتي إذا فاز أحدهم بالانتخابات يكون للإخوان وشفيق علاقات متبادلة تحسبا لما بعد الانتخابات ولكي يحافظوا على مصالحهم المشتركة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*تقدم القاضي خيري حسن موسي قاضي اللجنة رقم 64 بقرية تل الجراد ببلاغ لقسم الشرطة ببلبيس واللجنة العليا لانتخابات يفيد بوجود 5 دفاتر مصوت فيها لصالح المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسي، وقال القاضي إن البطاقات جاءت هكذا من المطبعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*مؤيدو "صباحى" يتراجعون عن إبطال أصواتهم ويتجهون لدعم "مرسى" بعد حل البرلمان*


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مؤيدو "صباحى" يتراجعون عن إبطال أصواتهم ويتجهون لدعم "مرسى" بعد حل البرلمان*




صلاة النبى أحسن 

طبعا مش هايبقى النائب بتاعه ؟​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

* خلاص كدة شكلها راحت الى مرسى خلاص  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*تمكن المستشار أشرف الجميل رئيس اللجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة جامعة الزقازيق الابتدائية بقرية منزل حيان بمدينة ههيا بالشرقية من ضبط 30 بطاقة انتخابية تم تسويدها لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، مما اضطره لوقف التصويت باللجنة لحين الانتهاء من التحقيقات وتحرر المحضر اللازم وتولت النيابة التحقيق بأشراف المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام لنيابات جنوب الشرقية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات محافظة سوهاج ،قيام عضو مجلس الشوري محمد عبد الله الشمبلي (حرية وعدالة)، يقوم بتوزيع أسطوانات البوتاجاز مجانا لأهالي مركز العسيرات، صرح بذلك رشاد نصر الدين وكيل وزارة التموين بالمحافظة*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط 24 فلسطينيا وأردنى وسورى بدون تأشيرات دخول للبلاد بالإسماعيلية​*​ا*لإسماعيلية - جمال حراجى 
 تمكنت الخدمات الأمنية المعينة لتأمين المدخل الشرقى والغربى لكوبرى السلام بالإسماعيلية وتأمين طريق الإسماعيلية القاهرة الصحراوى، من ضبط 26 (24 فلسطينيا وسورى وأردنى) لا يحملوا تأشيرات دخول للبلاد.
تم التحفظ على المتهمين وجارى التحقيق بالتنسيق مع الأمن الوطنى لمعرفة ما إذا كان لهم علاقة بالتنظيمات السياسية داخل البلاد أو خارجها وماهى الأسباب الحقيقية وراء دخولهم البلاد بشكل غير رسمى.
وكان مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، قد تلقى إخطارًا من اللواء محمد عنانى، مساعد مدير الأمن للأمن العام يفيد قيام الخدمات الأمنية فى الجهة الشرقية والغربية لقناة السويس بضبط محمد شحاتة يوسف (35 سنة عاطل أردنى الجنسية يسكن فى قطاع غزة، وعلى أحمد 48 سنة عاطل مقيم فى رام الله، ومرسى توفيق (45 سنة)، ضابط يسكن فى خان يونس بدون جوازات سفر، وتسللوا للبلاد عبر الأنفاق وأحمد محمد سعيد 20 سنة-عاطل ومحمد حسين أبو شامى (25 سنة-عاطل)، وإبراهيم محمد عبد الرحيم (28 سنة-عاطل)، يحملون جوازات سفر فلسطينية بدون تأشيرة دخول للبلاد وموسى الغليان 45 سنة عاطل ويقيم بخان يونس، ومحمود أحمد 20 سنة عاطل يقيم بذات العنوان، ونضال جودة 21 سنة طالب ومقيم فى رام الله، إقامتهم منتهية الصلاحية.
كما قامت قوة تأمين محطة تحصيل الرسوم على طريق الإسماعيلية القاهرة الصحراوى بضبط أحمد سعودى محمد 26 سنة عامل بالأمن القومى الفلسطيني، يسكن فى قطاع غزة، وإبراهيم عمر محمود 24 سنة موظف بالسلطة الفلسطينية مقيم بذات العنوان وأيمن جميل محمد (34 سنة عامل) يسكن بذات العنوان وضبط أحمد فايق الحلو (22 سنة تاجر) يسكن فى قطاع غزة وإبراهيم ك إ (29 سنة عامل) مقيم فى ذات العنوان، يحملان جواز سفر مزور وضبط معتصم محروس (40 سنة موظف) وعودة محمد عودة (34 سنة موظف) وهدف نظمى عبد القادر(30 سنة موظف) ومحمود سيد عوض (24 سنة عامل) ومحمد توفيق خضر(24 سنة موظف) وخضر توفيق خضر (39 سنة موظف) وأنس محمد خليل (26 سنة عامل) وفضل عبد الهادى (43 سنة مدرس) وخليل راجح (44 سنة سائق) وكمال محمد إسماعيل (30 سنة موظف) وجميعهم يسكنون فى قطاع غزة دخلوا البلاد بدون تأشيرة رسمية وخالد عبد الكريم الحمود(31 سنة- مندوب تجارى) سورى الجنسية ويسكن فى حمص وإقامته منتهية، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة تجاه المتهمين وجارى التحقيق.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*قال المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، إن اللجنة تجرى تحقيقات موسعة مع المسئولين فى المطابع والداخلية بمركز هيهيا بالشرقية، وكذلك القاهرة بعد اكتشاف بطاقات انتخابية مغلفة تم تسويدها لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح الحرية والعدالة.

وأضاف سلطان البداية وصلت شكوى من المستشار أشرف جميل رئيس اللجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة حيان التابعة لمركز هيهيا تفيد بإكتشافة وصول بطاقات إبداء الرأى من المطبعة مغلفة وبفتح الغلاف تبين أن هناك أكثر من 24 بطاقة مسودة بقلم جاف لصالح محمد مرسى، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإبلاغ النيابة العامة بضبط المسئول عن ذلك كما تكرار هذه الشكوى فى محافظة القاهرة بعد اكتشاف من 33 بطاقة مسودة لصالح ذات المرشح.

وأضاف سلطان سيجرى تحقيقات مع مسئولى المطابع المسئولة عن طبع البطاقات وكذلك مع من قاموا من الشرطة باستلام هذه الأوراق وتسليمها للمحكمة ومنها إلى القاضى المشرف عليها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JHCXPBbo1uo&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## watergold (16 يونيو 2012)

*لا اخبار و لا بطيخ مصر تحترق و الامم تنظر !!! لا عتاب على احد العرب هكذا *:dntknw:


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لقى شخصان مصرعهما وأصيب 35 آخرون من بينهم 10 من أفراد الشرطة فى مشاجرة بالاسلحة النارية وزجاجات المولوتوف بالسيدة عائشة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*كشفت مصادر ل«روزاليوسف» أنه عشية إجراء انتخابات جولة الإعادة عقد خيرت الشاطر مع مجموعة الصقور داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اجتماعاً للتأكيد على أن حسم مقعد الرئيس للجماعة سيكون مسألة حياة أو موت وأن هناك ما يقرب من 18 ألف إخوانى للدفاع بقوة وحماية هذا المقعد بقوة السلاح إذا استلزم الأمر.*


----------



## V mary (17 يونيو 2012)

[FONT="Arial[B][U][CENTER][COLOR="Blue"]ربنا موجود ويدبرها من عندة [/COLOR][/CENTER][/U][/B] Black"][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*اتهم مسئول فى حركة فتح، التى يتزعمها الرئيس الفلسطينى محمود عباس، أمس، حركة حماس بالتدخل فى انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية وربط المصالحة الفلسطينية بما ستؤول إليه نتائجها. 
وقال أمين مقبول، أمين سر المجلس الثورى لحركة فتح، للإذاعة الفلسطينية الرسمية: إن حركة حماس تنتظر نتائج الانتخابات المصرية لأسباب تتعلق بانتمائها الفكرى والسياسى، وهى تعول وتعلق آمالاً كبيرة عليها. 
وأضاف «مقبول» أن وسائل إعلام حماس تروج لأحد المرشحين «فى إشارة إلى محمد مرسى، مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين»، ونحن بطبيعتنا لا نتدخل فى الملف العربى؛ لأنه ينعكس علينا سلباً، حسب قوله. 
وحذر «مقبول» من تداعيات سلبية لـ«تدخلات» حماس فى الانتخابات المصرية، وأوضح القيادى فى فتح أن «حماس» تتعمد أن تكون خطوات تحقيق المصالحة تتسم بـ«البطء» انتظاراً لنتائج الانتخابات فى مصر وما ستؤول إليه الأوضاع فيها.*


----------



## V mary (17 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=[SIZE="4"]*ربنا يفتح اعين الناس اللي مش شايفن اعدائهم الحقيقين
شكرا اخي صوت صارخ​*[/SIZE]Arial Black"][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*كلاكيت تانى مرة: تلقي مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية يفيد بضبط 5 دفاتر من قبل قاضى إحدى اللجان معلم عليها لصالح المرشح محمد مرسي.
الأخوان المزوروون
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*عقد اجتماع سرى يوم الاربعاء بين احمد ماهر و محمد البلتاجى القيادى الاخوانى بوساطة من المحامى الاسلامى منتصر الزيات فى مكتب فى 52 شارع ميشيل باخوم بالدقى و تلقى ماهر زعيم حركة 6 ابريل مبالغ طائلة من البلتاجى مقابل ان يصدر بيان تأييد مرسى من الحركة وان يسخر كوادر واعضاء الحركة بالمحافظات من اجل ازالة دعاية المرشح المنافس الفريق احمد شفيق وتشويهه تحت مسمى محاربة الفلول
*
حتى الثوار طلعوا زبالة ..؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*تقدم المستشار عمرو حسام عبد السلام، رئيس اللجنة رقم 17 بمدرسة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى بمركز بسيون فى الغربية، بمذكرة أوضح فيها اكتشافه تسويد بطاقتين إبداء رأى لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسى، كما تقدم المستشار محمد يسرى رئيس اللجنة رقم 37 بمدرسة تاج العجم الابتدائية بالسنطة بمذكرة، كشف فيها هو الآخر تسويد 20 بطاقة رأى لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وتقدم أيضا المستشار نادر كمال رئيس اللجنة رقم 42 بمدرسة الشماخة الابتدائية بإدفو، بمذكرة أوضح فيها اكتشافه تسويد 150 بطاقة إبداء رأى لصالح المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى، وتم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية تجاه تلك الوقائع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول عن تأمين العملية الانتخابية بمنطقة المنيل بأن لديهم معلومات عن استعداد عناصر مسلحة من الإخوان المسلمين لاقتحام اللجان الانتخابية .

جاء ذلك بعد وصول إخبارية عن حدوث طلق ناري من قبل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بمدرسة الإعدادية بشارع عبدالعزيز آل سعود . حسبما ذكرت المصادر الأمنية بلجنة على الجارم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*عااااااااااااااااجل : ضبط وكيل محمد مرسى يقوم بتسويد 32 بطاقة بقنا وإحالته للنيابة العامة*


----------



## SALVATION (17 يونيو 2012)

مرشح الاخوان لو فاز هتكون كارثة بجد 
هنتمنى ساعتها يجى عهد مبارك 
مبارك لما عزمنا على نزولة من الحكم استخدم اسلاحة اقصى حاجة فيها القنص
لكن مع الاخوان هنشوف اسلحة عمرنا مشوفنها بدليل اللى بيحصل بين فتح وحماس
ولو هيكون المصرين هم اللى هيحكمونا مكنش هيكون فى خوف بالدرجة لكن الخوف والكارثة ان اللى هيعطى الاوامر ويكون حاكم مش المصريين ودى مصيبة وخصوصا ان مفيش اى دولة بتقبل المصريين
ربنا يستر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*قال مسئولون أمنيون إسرائيليون إن صاروخين من طراز "جراد" سقطا في جنوب إسرائيل مساء أمس الأول الجمعة تم إطلاقهما من سيناء بمبادرة من حركة حماس وبناء على طلب من قياديين في حركة الإخوان المسلمين المصرية.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يدبر كل شىء--*
* شكل الى جاى سواد----*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*حرر القاضى المشرف على العملية الانتخابية بلجنة رقم 8 بمدرسة السلام الثانوية بقرية الحميدات التابعة لمركز قنا، مذكرة لاكتشافه وجود أوراق انتخابية مسودة لصالح د.محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة قبل أن يتم تسليمها للناخبين.*


----------



## SALVATION (17 يونيو 2012)

المشكله انك لما تعرض الاخبار دى على الناس يقولك يا راجل انت بتصدق كلام الاخبار 
دى بتخوف الناس​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*أخطرت الأجهزة الأمنية النائب العام، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، بالقبض على 22 شخصاً من عدة دول عربية، أعدوا للقيام بعمليات إرهابية بعد انتهاء جولة الإعادة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية لمباشرة التحقيق معهم.

وتبين أن الأشخاص المضبوطين يحملون جنسيات سورية وفلسطينية وأردنية، وأنه تم القبض عليهم وبحوزتهم أسلحة متطورة.

وقال مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن النائب العام سيحيل المتهمين إلى النيابة المختصة التى غالباً ما ستكون نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، عقب انتخابات جولة الإعادة خلال أيام، لمعرفة الأهداف والتوجهات والتنظيمات التى يتبعها هؤلاء المتهمون، وعما إذا كانت هناك دول وأجهزة أجنبية تمولهم من عدمه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*ألقت القوات المسلحة المنوطة بتأمين العملية الانتخابية بمركز تلا القبض على محمد سعيد المخبط التابع لمرشح الاخوان الدكتور محمد مرسى بلجنة مركز شباب كوم مازن بتلا وبحوزته كشوف بطاقات الرقم القومى للناخبين والممنوع تدواله حيث انها تتواجد مع قاضى اللجنة فقط تم عمل محضر وتسليمه للشرطة .

وحرر رئيس اللجنة بمدرسة منسو الابتدائية باشمون محضر ضد مندوب المرشح الرئاسة الدكتور محمد مرسى وتم تسليمه للقوات المسلحة وذلك لتحدثة بطريقة غير لائقة مع المستشار رئيس اللجنة تم القبض عليه وتسليمه لقوات الشرطة*



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*مزورين و حراميه!! لسا شايفا فى برنامج بيقول انه اتباع مرسى غشو الكليات الى بيعمل فيها و قدمو طلب اتوبيسات لرحلات للطلبه و كلها نقلت اتباعه للحملات الانتخابيه-- سرقه و تزوير علنى!و كان فى إيده  كل الاوراق !*
*افرح بئا بكل الاخوه الجمال الى بيقولو على نفسهم ثوار و مش هينزلو يصوتو--- بكره هتصوتو بجد!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*شهدت لجنة مدرسة كفر حجازي بالمحلة الكبرى قيام بعض البلطجية بمحاولة سرقة الصناديق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*فى الوادى الجديد: خصصت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين سيارات لنقل الناخبين إلى اللجان، وطرقوا أبواب المنازل لحث المواطنين على التوجه إلى اللجان لانتخاب مرسى*


----------



## man4truth (17 يونيو 2012)

*وشغال النصب الأخوانى على الناس لشراء الصوات
يا ريت يا جماعه ننزل كلنا وبسرعه وننتخب
خد امك وابوك واخواتك وعمامك وخلانك وولادهم واصدقائك ومعارفك وروح انتخب
يلا وبسرعه
لم كل اناس اللى حواليك فى الشارع او فى الحى
اتصل باصحابك ومعارفك
لازم كلنا نصوت لشفيق
اخر فرصه لأنقاذ بلادنا من الأخوان
متنساش نصف المصريين المره اللى عدت ما انتخبوش
ويا ترى كام نسبة الأقباط اللى ما انتخبتش
متستهونشى بالنسبة دى
يلا قوم واعمل حاجه
كل صوت بيعد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*بجاتو: هناك عصابة إجرامية داخل المطبعة الأميرية حيث تم تسويد العديد من الدفاتر وتم تغليفها في المطابع وإرسالها مباشرة الي اللجان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*                 عتمان: أي تجاوزات سيتم التعامل معها بقوة .. وخطة لمواجهة الخروج على الشرعية*​ ​ *                         الأحد 17.06.2012 - 12:25 م* ​ ​ *






                                               اللواءإسماعيل عتمان* ​ ​ *             أ ش أ         *​ ​ *          قال اللواء إسماعيل عتمان عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، إن القوات المسلحة تقف على مسافة واحدة من كلا المرشحين ، مشيرا الى أنها اتخذت إجراءات صارمة لتأمين العملية الانتخابية على مستوى الجمهورية.

جاء ذلك في تصريح للواء اسماعيل عتمان خلال تفقده لعدد من اللجان في اليوم الثاني من جولة الاعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية في لجان البرلس وبر بحرى وكفرالشيخ وبيلا.

وأضاف عتمان ، أنه تم وضع تدابير أخرى أشد صرامة لمواجهة أي خروقات في اليوم الثاني للانتخابات ، مشددا على أن أي تجاوزات سيتم التعامل معها بقوة وحسم ، وإن القوات المسلحة المكلفة بتأمين الانتخابات تتعامل بالجدية والحكمة وأنها ستقف بالمرصاد لأي نوع من أنواع التجاوزات التي يقصد منها إفساد العملية الانتخابية.

وأضاف بأن القوات المسلحة وضعت خططا لمواجهة أي خروج على الشرعية أو محاولة تعطيل أو إفساد العملية الانتخابية .
وأكد عتمان ، وجود تعاون كامل بين القوات المسلحة ورجال الشرطة في التأمين والسيطرة على مداخل اللجان ، وأن القوات تقف بالمرصاد لأي عمل يخل بالعملية الانتخابية.




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*تم تحرير محضر لزوجة أمين عام حزب الحرية والعدالة  أيمن الزهيري، بجنوب سيناء، وذلك  لقيامها بتوجيه الناخبين لاختيار مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بلجنة مدرسة الثانوية الفندقية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط مايقرب من 15 إلي 20 ألف بطاقة تم تسويدها في 7 محافظات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*قال مصدر أمني اليوم الأحد إن السلطات المصرية ألقت القبض على 22 شخصا من دول عربية أعدوا للقيام بعمليات إرهابية بعد انتخابات الرئاسة التي تجرى حاليا.

وقال المصدر: إنه تم ضبط أسلحة متطورة للقيام بعمليات إرهابية داخل مصر بعد انتهاء الانتخابات الرئاسية إذا فاز المرشح الذي ينتمي للنظام السابق" في إشارة إلى أحمد شفيق آخر رئيس للوزراء في عهد الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك.

وأضاف أن المقبوض عليهم سوريون وفلسطينيون وأردنيون وأنه قبض على عشرة منهم أمس السبت في شقة بضاحية مصر الجديدة بالقاهرة وأنهم سيحالون اليوم إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا للتحقيق معهم.

وتابع أن الباقين قبض عليهم من قبل في محافظة شمال سيناء بعد مرورهم من أنفاق سرية تحت خط الحدود مع قطاع غزة وأنهم نقلوا إلى العاصمة.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ضبط مايقرب من 15 إلي 20 ألف بطاقة تم تسويدها في 7 محافظات *


*يعنى تقريبا ضبط نسبة 2.5% من نسبةالبطاقات التى خرحت من المطبعة(مسودة لمرسى) والباقى فى الاغلب دخل الصناديق.
اتقوا الله ياقضاة مصر (خصوصا القضاة ذوى الإنتماء الإخوانى)
قضاة الإخوان بيزوروا الإنتخابات لصالح مرسى.
ونعم العدل يامن يفترض فيكم الحكم بالعدل.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*هدد عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة والقيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المجلس العسكرى بثورة شعبية عارمة وإنتفاضة جديدة من الشعب المصرى إذا لم يتراجع المجلس عن قراره بحل مجلس الشعب الذى إعتبره قرارآ سياسيآ مقصودآ وليس حكمآ للمحكمة الدستورية العليا التى لا يجوز لها حل المجلس الذى جاء بإرادة شعبية ، كما حذر العريان المجلس الأعلى من إصدار إعلان دستورى فى غياب مجلس الشعب ، وأعلن أن الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى رئيس المجلس المنحل سيعقد مؤتمرآ صحفيآ عالميآ يوم الثلاثاء يشرح فيه خطة عمل المجلس فى المرحلة القادمة ، وفى نهاية حديثه جدد تهديداته بأن الثورة القادمة لن تكون سلمية كالثورة السابقة وأن عواقبها على البلاد ستكون وخيمة وغير متوقعة !!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: كل من يحاول الهجوم على الأقسام والسجون اعتراضاً على نتائج الانتخابات سوف نواجهه بالرصاص*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*"سلطان": ضبط CD يحرّض على التظاهر والقيام بأعمال تخريبية حال فوز شفيق
17-6-2012 | 17:04






فاروق سلطان

*​*

القاهرة - أحمد ناجى

أعلن المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، أن  أحد القضاة أثناء مروره بإحدي اللجان الانتخابية بمنطقة منشية ناصر، تلاحظ  له وجود 3 أشخاص، أحدهم يحمل جهاز لاب توب ويعمل علي توجيه الناخبين،  واستدعي القاضي قوات الحراسة للجنة، وتمكنوا من ضبط الجهاز المستخدم والشخص  الحائز له.

جاء ذلك فى تصريحات لرئيس اللجنة على قناة (سى بى سى 2) الفضائية عصر  اليوم، وأضاف: بتفتيش هذا الشخص عثر معه على أسطوانة (سي دي) داخل  الكمبيوتر المحمول، مسجل عليها بيانات خطيرة – علي حد وصف المستشار فاروق  سلطان – تحمل تحريضًا علي التظاهر مرة أخري، والتوجه إلي قصر الرئاسة في  حال فوز الفريق أحمد شفيق، ودعوة للقيام ببعض الأعمال التخريبية في حال  خسارة المرشح الإسلامي.

وأكد سلطان أنه قام بإبلاغ اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية بالواقعة،  وتم تسليم الإسطوانة المدمجة وجهاز الحاسب الآلي، والشخص المتهم، للشرطة  لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد المضبوطات.

ومن ناحية أخرى أعلنت غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة أن قوات الشرطة والجيش  الموجودة أمام اللجنة العامة رقم 25 بمنشأة ناصر والتى يرأسها المستشار  وائل سعيد زهران  ألقت القبض على ثلاثة أشخاص بحوزتهم جهاز لاب توب و2  “فلاش ميمورى” و3 أقراص مدمجة سى دى و 10 أجهزة موبايل وصاعق كهربائى بعد  محاولتهم الفرار، وبفحص اللاب توب وجد به معلومات عن مجموعات تدربت فى دولة  أفريقية على القيام بثورة ثانية فى حالة فوز أحمد شفيق بالتجمع أمام القصر  الجمهورى والتظاهر ضد شفيق.

تحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 2218 إدارى وجار عرض الامر على النيابة العامة لاستكمال التحقيقات



المشهد
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*صرح مصدر امني رفيع المستوي ان مجموعة ارهابية متخصصة في التفجيرات من اوربا الغربية يقودها نمساوي قد تسللت للبلاد فرادي في العشرة الايام الاخيرة لاحداث تفجيرات في اماكن التجمعات مثل المولات الكبيرة والنوادي عقب اعلان نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة



وكانت المصادر الامنية قد تأكدت من دخولهم البلاد بعد مراجعة كشوف مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة

وكان من المتعارف علية قبل الثورة انه في حالة دخول اجانب فرادي يتم تتبعهم ومراقبتهم من قبل الاجهزة المعنية في وزارة الداخلية الا ان هذة الاجهزة انفرط عقدها بعد الثورة

وتحاول الاجهزة الامنية تتبع هذة المجموعة الا انهم يجدوا صعوبة في تحديد اماكنهم و القبض عليهم وكانت اجهزة وزارة الداخلية تمنع اي صاحب سكن ان يقيم لديه اجنبي دون ابلاغها وهو مالايحدث الان مما يصعب مهمة القبض علي هذة المجموعة
وكانت الفجر كانت قد تأكدت من صحة الخبر بعد وصول اخطارات من جهات امنية الي اصحاب مولات شهيرة بالقاهرة تحذرهم من احتمال حدوث تفجيرات ارهابية بعد اعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية

وعلمت الفجر ان تسلل اعضاء من حماس وكتائب القسام الي مصر في الفترة الماضية كان لالهاء الاجهزة الامنية عن هذة المجموعة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2012)

الرب يحفظ مصر


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

* المشكلة ياجماعة مش فى الاصوات المزورة دة المشكلة فى جميع الاتجاهات . لو الورقة مشيت يبقى اخذ اصوات زيادة ولو الورقة اتمسكت يبقى  الصندوق كلة  باطل  . ملاحظ ان الورقة دة فى المدن اللى فاز فيها شفيق فى المرحلة الاولى  . مصيبة مزدوجة  انكشفت اصوات الصندوق كلة باطل  اللى فية الورقة  دة المزورةوطبعا هتكون اصوات شفيق لان فى المدن اللى فاز فيها شفيق ربنايستر وتعدى البلاد على خير يارب  احمى مصر يارب من كل شر وحافظ عليها يارب*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*عتمان: جاهزون لمواجهة أى خروج عن الشرعية




    القليوبية – محمد عبدالحميد: 
    منذ 1 ساعة 33 دقيقة 

أكد اللواء حمدى عتمان قائد قوات تأمين الانتخابات بمحافظة القليوبية أن  قوات الاحتياط المتمركزة بالمحافظة والتى تضم عناصر من الصاعقة والمظلات  والشرطة العسكرية فى حالة استعداد تام لمواجهة أى تهديدات أو أى حالات  للخروج عن الشرعية، محذرا من الخروج عن الشرعية بأى شكل من الأشكال.

وأكد خلال تفقده عددا من لجان التصويت بالمحافظة، أن غرفة عمليات القوات  المسلحة لم تتلق أى بلاغات ذات أهمية مؤثرة فى سير العملية الانتخابية،  مشيرا إلى أن كافة البلاغات التى تلقتها الغرفة لم ترق إلى مستوى الأهمية،  وتبين عدم صحتها وأنها غير واقعية، وأكد أنه لم يتم ضبط أى شخص بسبب  الانتخابات بالمحافظة، ولا يوجد محاضر لأى من الناخبين، وقال إن القليوبية  من أكثر المحافظات التزاما انتخابيا وهدوءا.
وأشار إلى أن نسبة الإقبال على التصويت كبيرة بالمحافظة ومن المتوقع زيادتها مع انكسار موجه الحر.
وأضاف أن القوات المسلحة قامت بعمل مظلات وتندات لحماية الناخبين من الحر  الشديد، وقام افراد الجيش بإخراج المقاعد من المدارس لجلوس الناخبين، مضيفا  أن مروحيات الجيش تراقب العملية الانتخابية وتقوم بتأمينها، مؤكدا أن  القوات المسلحة كثفت تواجدها لحماية المنشآت العامة بجانب تأمين  الانتخابات.
فيما كثفت القوات المسلحة من تواجدها حول لجان التصويت بمحافظة القليوبية  والبالغ عددها 608 لجان وقامت قوات الجيش بعملية انتشار لقواتها وضباطها  وأفرادها من الشرطة العسكرية، وتحركت سيارات الدوريات التابعة للشرطة  العسكرية، لتمشيط الشوارع  المؤدية إلى مقار اللجان لضبط أى عناصر خارجة  على القانون وقامت مروحيات الجيش بمراقبة سير العملية الانتخابية بسماء  القليوبية لرصد ومواجهة اى محاولات للخروج عن القانون، وذلك من أجل بث  الطمأنينة لدى الناخبين، فيما اتخذت قوات الأمن بالقليوبية إجراءات واسعة  لتنظيم سير العملية الانتخابية.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - عتمان: جاهزون لمواجهة أى خروج عن الشرعية

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*لأمن العام يعثر على ورقة تحمل شفرات ملغزة توحي بالتخطيط لحشود ومواجهات عنيفة*


*



*
* 17-6-2012 | 17:05*
* المستند كما فرغه جهاز امنى*
* القاهرة - هشام جاد*
* تمكن الامن العام من ضبط شخص بمركز ملوى أمام مدرسة التحرير في شارع 26  يوليو بمحافظة المنيا بعدما سقطت ورقة من جيبه التقطها أحد عناصر الأمن ،  فوجد بها مايشبه رسالة بالشفرة تعكف أجهزة أمنية على فك ألغازها ، وتم  إرسال هذه الورقة الملغزة التي سربها جهاز أمني إلى اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات ، وبدأت التحقيقات مع من وجدت بحوزته الورقة الغامضة. ويقول  مصدر أمني إنه تصادف وجود احد المسئولين بجهة سيادية عليا شعر بحاله  الارتباك التي أصابت الرجل فقام الضابط المسئول باصطحابه إلى جهة غير  معلومة.*
* وتقول مصادر أمنية لـ"المشهد" إنها تعتبرالمستند في غاية الخطورة وتشير  رموزه -حسب قولها - الى أنها خطة محكمة للتنفيذ للقيام بها فى حالة فوز  الفريق احمد شفيق.*

* واكد المصدر بان هذه الورقة ستغير المشهد بالكامل وذلك فى حاله معرفه شخصية  الرجل المعتقل بتهمة حيازتها، وتفكيك الشفرة. موضحا أن هناك حالة استنفار  كاملة بمنطقة الصعيد للكشف عما أسماه "خلية ارهابية كبرى".*

* وتنص الورقة على مايلي:*
* 1- تنفيذ الخطة ( ح. ه ) بكل دقة.*

* 2 - عدم الاتصال نهائيا عبر أجهزة الموبايل والاكتفاء بالوسائل المعهوده.*

* 3- بدء الحشد عقب الرابعة عصراً.*

* 4 - تنفيذ الخطة ( أ. ن ) و ( ح. ه ) في المناطق الخاصة ب ق والأخرى ذات الكثافة التصويتية لصالح ش.*

* 5- جعل مجموعة الرديف على تواصل دائم ورفع تقرير كل 15 دقيقة حول تحركات ش وأعضاء و و وق النقاط الساخنة.*

* 6. - في حال أي نقص في ش أو م يتم الاتصال فورا بغرفة العمليات*

* 7 - التصرف مفوض لكل ( ح. ه ) و ( أ. ن ) فور وجود أي نوع من المخالفات المتفق عليها.*


* المشهد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*طيب ح .ه دى مفهوم معناها حالة هزيمة
وأيضا ش مفهوم معناها شفيق
بس اللى مش فاهمه ايه هو 
أ.ن
وووق

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*
سقط أربعة مصابين بينهم شخص أصيب بخرطوش برأسه على إثر تجدد الإشتباكات بين عائلتي العرابة والعشش بمنطقة حدائق القبة . .
وعادت الإشتباكات مع قيام عائلة العش باطلاق النيران على عائلة العرابة مستغلين غياب الأمن لتأمين جولة الإعادة بالإنتخابات الرئاسية.
ووصل اللواء حمدي بدين قائد الشرطة العسكرية على إثر ذلك ومعه ثلاث مدرعات وعربيتين جيب محملين بأفراد من الشرطة العسكرية خاصة مع قرب المشاجرة من القصر الجمهوري والمخابرات العامة ، وتم فرض حظر التجوال .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]--s0tXDP4ws[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*بعد مطاردة مثيرة بين أجهزة الأمن وتاجر سلاح وتبادل إطلاق الرصاص الذي استمر لأكثر من 3 ساعات، نجحت أجهزة الأمن في القبض عليه وضبط بحوزته 3 مدافع مضادة للطائرات و3 قنابل و6 بنادق آلية و2000 طلقة، وأمر اللواء أحمد الناغي مدير أمن الجيزة باحالته إلى النيابة للتحقيق *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*قطع مجموعة من البلطجية الطريق بشارع الجلاء، وبالتحديد أمام مبنى جريدة الأهرام وأشهروا الأسلحة الناريةوالبيضاء فى وجه المارة وقاموا بقطع الطريق من خلال وضع سيارتين ميكروباص، محاولين اقتحام المبنى الرئيسى لجريدة الأهرام.

وأصيب رضا عبد الناصر موظف الأمن بجريدة الأهرام بطلق نارى ما اضطر جميع قائدى السيارات المتجهة إلىالجيزة وميدانى التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض للعودة إلى الخلف.

وأصيب جميع المارة والعاملين بمؤسسة الأهرام بحالة من الذعر إثر سماع دوى طلقات الرصاص، وقد حضر رجال الأمن بسيارتى شرطة فى محاولة لاحتواء الموقف حيث تجمع المئات من العاملين بالأهرام والمارين بالطريق فى منطقة الأحداث وسط عمليات من الكر والفر من البلطجية وتبادل إطلاق الرصاص ولم يتم تحديد سبب حدوث الفوضى حتى الآن.

وفشل رجال الشرطة في احتواء الموقف، حيث أصر البلطجية على قطع الشارع في الاتجاهين، وقاموا بمنع جميعالسيارات والمارة من المرور، والتعدي علي جميع أتوبيسات النقل العام والسيارات التى حاولت المرور الى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.

ولم يصل حتى الآن رجال الشرطة العسكرية، وفشلت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة في احتواء الموقف، واعتلى البلطجية السيارات الواقفة أمام مبنى الاهرام مهددين بالانتقام والثأر.

وأصيب الشارع بالشلل التام بسبب تكدس السيارات بشكل كبير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*تكثف مباحث القاهرة جهودها ، من أجل التوصل الى سائق توك توك وأصدقائه قتلوا حفيد السويركي في مشاجرة نشبت بينهما في منطقه دار السلام بسبب أولويه المرور، حيث قام سائق التوك توك بإطلاق الرصاص على محمد طاهر احمد 29 سنة ومقيم شارع عبد الحميد مكي بالمعادي "صاحب محل" وحفيد سيد السويركي صاحب محلات "التوحيد والنور" وفر المتهمين هاربين بعد ارتكابهم الواقعة، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق بإشراف المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال القاهرة ، وتم تشكيل فريق من النيابة النيابة للإنتقال إلى مكان الواقعة لمعاينة الحادث وسماع أقوال شهود العيان من أهالى المنطقة.

وأفادت التحريات التى قادها العميد عصام سعد - مدير المباحث الجنائية - أن المجنى عليه أثناء سيره فى الشارع رقم 9 بحدائق المعادى متجهاً إلى عمله بأحد فروع «التوحيد والنور»،فوجئ بسائق توك توك يصطدم بسيارته من الخلف وعندما وقف لمعاتبه، انهال عليه السائق بالسباب والشتائم ثم صرخ فى وجهه: «هقتلك»، وبعد أن تدخل المارة وتمكنوا من فض المشاجرة ذهب المجنى عليه إلى مقهى «عدوية» الذى اعتاد الجلوس عليه؛ لأنها تبعد أمتاراً قليلة عن مكان عمله.

وأضافت التحريات أنه أثناء جلوس المجنى عليه بصحبة شقيقه على المقهى، حضر السائق ومعه 3 آخرين وفى أيديهم أسلحة بيضاء «سنج ومطاوى» ثم انهالوا عليه ضربا حتى أحدثوا به إصابات فى الرأس والكتف، وعندما بدأ فى مقاومتهم، أخرج أحدهم من طيات ملابسه فرد خرطوش وأطلق منه رصاصة، استقرت فى صدره، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى «مبرة المعادى» إلا أنه فارق الحياة أثناء محاولات إسعافه داخل غرفة العناية المركزة

وبإنتقال فريق النيابة لمعاينة مكان الواقعة تم الإستماع لأقوال الشهود ، الذين اكدوا ان مشادة كلامية نشبت بين المجني عليه وسائق التوك توك عقب سيرهما بالشارع، بعدها بأسبوع كان المجنى عليه متواجد بمقهى بالقرب من محل التوحيد والنور بالمنطقة

وأضافوا أن مرتكبى الواقعة مسجلون خطر فرض سيطرة وأن أسماءهم الحركية هى روكة وبسة وأيمن ومحمود وأنهم وقفوا أمام المقهى وبدأوا فى إمعان النظر فى الزبائن الذين يجلسون بالخارج حتى وقعت أعينهم على المجنى عليه الذى كان يجلس داخل المقهى بصحبه شقيقه وعندما اقتربوا منه، انهال أحدهم عليه بالسباب والشتائم ثم قام باقى المتهمين بالاعتداء بالضرب عليه بالسنج، ثم أسرع شقيقه «أحمد» من المقهى متجهاً إلى فرع التوحيد والنور من أجل الاستعانة بالعاملين إلا أن المتهمين تمكنوا من إطلاق النار على المجنى عليه

وعندما حاول العديد من الزبائن التصدى لهم، أطلق المتهمون عدة أعيرة نارية فى الهواء لإرهابهم، ثم لاذوا بالفرار، وبعد مرور قرابة 5 دقائق حضر شقيق المجنى عليه مسرعاً بعدما سمع صوت الأعيرة النارية، فوجد المجنى عليه مصاباً بطلق نارى فى صدره وجروح فى رأسه وكتفه ويلتف حوله عشرات الأشخاص الذين حضروا من الشارع على صرخاته
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قطع مجموعة من البلطجية الطريق بشارع الجلاء، وبالتحديد أمام مبنى جريدة الأهرام وأشهروا الأسلحة الناريةوالبيضاء فى وجه المارة وقاموا بقطع الطريق من خلال وضع سيارتين ميكروباص، محاولين اقتحام المبنى الرئيسى لجريدة الأهرام.
> .*



*الشرطة العسكرية تطلق الرصاص لتفريق البلطجية الذين حاولوا اقتحام مؤسسة الأهرام وأنباء عن احتجاز أمين شرطة وصحفيين داخل المبنى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قطع مجموعة من البلطجية الطريق بشارع الجلاء، وبالتحديد أمام مبنى جريدة الأهرام وأشهروا الأسلحة الناريةوالبيضاء فى وجه المارة وقاموا بقطع الطريق من خلال وضع سيارتين ميكروباص، محاولين اقتحام المبنى الرئيسى لجريدة الأهرام.
> 
> *



*افاد مراسل الفجر ان 3 دبابات في اتجاهها الي وسط البلد وهي في منطقة الاسعاف الان وتطلق النار من اسلحة اليه

وشوهد سياراتين محملين بالبلطجية والاسلحة ومتجهين ايضا الي وسط البلد 

والجدير بالذكر ان منطقة وسط البلد شهدت اشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة العسكرية ومجموعة تحاول اقتحام مبني الاهرام اليوم ومن الواضح ان هذه الدبابات في طريقها لتعزيز التواجد الامني بجوار مبني الاهرام*


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2012)

*بوابة الوفد - خاص **منذ 1 ساعة 4 دقيقة *​ 
*أعطت الحكومة اليوم أوامرها بإخلاء مجمع التحرير وجميع المصالح الحكومية والبنوك من جميع الموظفين قبل الواحدة ظهرا تمهيدا لإعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر لها الثالثة عصر اليوم الأحد.*
*يأتي ذلك نتيجة المخاوف من أعمال عنف واضطرابات بعد الإعلان عن نتيجة الانتخابات*


----------

